# DDR3 Speicher auf DDR2 Board benutzen???



## cemo (20. August 2010)

Hi 


Mal wieder habe ich eine Frage und zwar ob ich DDR3 Speicher mit einem DDR2 Board betreiben kann( der Asus Crosshair II Formula)


----------



## rAveN_13 (20. August 2010)

Nein, Pins sind anders. Passen nicht.


----------



## cemo (20. August 2010)

Alles klar das wars schon Herzlichen Dank


----------



## serafen (20. August 2010)

Nein, wurde ja schon gesagt; umgekehrt geht es mit bestimmten Boards (*DDR2-SDRAM auf AM3-Board*). Sinnvoll ist es natürlich nicht.

MfG.


----------



## hardwarespider (22. August 2010)

Einfach nur sinnlos. Wenn schon ein neues AM3-Board, dann sicher nicht mit DDR2-Ram.


----------



## serafen (22. August 2010)

... tja, die Wege des Herrn ...


----------

